# Easy Cannabutter



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 25, 2009)

When I first started cooking I found it hard to find information on exact quantities of marijuana to use when making cannabutter. I also didn't have access to any trim. I had a lot of disappointments, but I finally found a really good recipe that works very well. In my opinion this is the best, most likely to succeed, way to make cannabutter, which can be used to replace regular butter in any recipe.

Ingredients:
1 cup of butter (salted or unsalted, MUST BE BUTTER)
1/8 of weed (you can use low grade and it will work just fine)
Water

Equipment:
1 large pot
1 small pot
Any heat source that will boil water

Method:
Prepare your marijuana by grinding it up. A weed grinder works fine, but to get it really powdery (like flour) use a food processor. Don't be afraid to use the stems. Fill the large pot half way or more with water. Now place the smaller pot inside of the larger pot filled with water. It should be supported comfortably by the water. Turn the burner on high, bring the water to a rapid boil, and place the butter into the empty smaller pot. Once it is all melted, add the weed powder and let it sit for 45min-1 hour. Check every so often to make sure that not too much water has evaporated from the larger pot (it may spill the contents of the smaller pot), and also stir the butter. Once it's finished, strain the butter through a cheese cloth or fine mesh strainer, making sure to squeeze out as much butter as possible. Discard the left over plant material. It is useless and should not be smoked.

Caution:
If you have never done edibles before there is a great chance that you will send yourself off into outer space, and not in a good way. DO NOT eat a large quantity of cannabutter.

Why this works:
THC delta 9 (the chemical compound most responsible for getting you high) can easily evaporate if it's exposed to high heat. You may have tried the method that tells you to boil the water with weed and butter in it, then solidify the butter in the fridge and separate it from the water (or the Crockpot method which is almost guaranteed to produce sub-standard results). This can lead to the evaporation of all of the THC if the heat isn't monitored closely. My method insures that the temperature of the butter stays just below the temperature of boiling water. This allows for the most effective way for the THC to bond to the fat with the least amount of evaporation.

Cheers, and happy baking!


----------



## scoregreen (Feb 26, 2009)

how would the recipe change if you use trimmings?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds about right to me. I've had one batch using trim and I used about an ounce for a pound of butter. Used about 1/4 of shitty leftover stuff for may last batch (scoregreen - that's the difference. Trim has less THC so you have to use more). Both had about the same strength (make sure you have no place to be for the rest of the night - you'll either be sleepng peacefully are on one terrific ride). I do it a little differently. I grind as you say to a flour consitancy. I use a small $10 crock pot I got from Walgreens. One pound of butter fits nicely. I set it on high to get the crock pot to tempature/melt my butter for about 20 minutes and then turn it to low and let it slowly bubble for 18-24 hours. It reeks but I have my own place and some Ozium spray. Then you strain as you suggested and it's off to the races. I like it with Betty Crocker choc chip cookies mix. They're done in 10 minutes and at that point I get happy feet while I'm waiting.


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 27, 2009)

scoregreen said:


> how would the recipe change if you use trimmings?



I'm not sure. I have never had enough trim (yet) to do it. I would take MostlyCrazy's advice for now.


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 27, 2009)

"If I took all the money I spent on pot . . . I'd buy pot!"

that has to be one of the best quotes...LOL


----------



## coojew23 (Feb 27, 2009)

I always seem to have more trouble making weed butter then weed oil. I never get as high on the butter as i do using oil. I have tried a few different techniques including using a double boiler.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 28, 2009)

i've heard u dont want to boil it just a simmer and that u dont want it extremely hot it could kill the thc ..is that true?? i'll probably try both ways just wondering if u guys heard about that u might wanna try both ways


----------



## scoregreen (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm interested in doing the oil over the butter,as my recipe calls for oil and not butter... But how does one do that - same concept? Or is there some special trick?


----------



## Big P (Feb 28, 2009)

my friend the oil is much easyer i make oil and then make pills with it


just grind up the weed to dust put in a very small pyrex dish add oil until sturated put in the oven at 295 deg f for 45 min

thats alll it takes the oil u get from that will blow your head off

i usually let it cool then addd a little corn starch to make it all evenly muxed then i pack the mix into pill,

i took 6 last night with my friend he flipped out bad cuz he cant drink and we took to much we had to help him walk home and he lives right next door.

i was ok cuz i had a few shots in me so i was able to ride it out

we each ate about 1 grams worth of nugs in the pills


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 28, 2009)

coojew23 said:


> I always seem to have more trouble making weed butter then weed oil. I never get as high on the butter as i do using oil. I have tried a few different techniques including using a double boiler.



I had no success when I made weed oil. I used olive oil. How do you make it?


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 28, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> i've heard u dont want to boil it just a simmer and that u dont want it extremely hot it could kill the thc ..is that true??



Yes, from my experience that is true.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 28, 2009)

olive oil..wtf never heard of it just heard of the butane method.. i got a plant called CHURCH its northern lights x hindu skunk and i was thinking of just making honey oil out of him cuz she's the worst out of my 5 plants and ima call it HOLY OIL


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 1, 2009)

You used only an eighth for a cup of butter, or a eighth per stick? I used 3 quarters of mexican brick mids with a stick and a half (a cup and a half) and produced only decent results. Next time, i'm using a quarter of dank per stick...


----------



## KW11523 (Mar 2, 2009)

i love this method its so simple. 
I remember coming home from high school to find my mothers bf making cannabutter.
he had it all in a pot stems trim and buds, boiled it up then put it in the fridge and pretty much scraped off the butter off the top. WAY to much work for a real stoner. i wanna bake and get baked. 

1/8 of green for 1 cup of cannabutter.

then how ever cups of butter for the recipe.


----------



## Sadgazm (Mar 4, 2009)

now i got a quick question, as someone who only maybe MAYBE annually eats zoomers, do the brownies compaire? like I'm about 5'10 about 160lbs 21 year old and i eat about a half quarter of zooms and i feel great. how much nugget would i have to have in my brownie or cookie to feel about the same? 

ps nuff respect for the tips and any ideas on good tea methods?

keep tokin ~ SGZM


----------



## BloodShot420 (Mar 5, 2009)

the last time i made oil in a croc pot it worked but took like 3 hours to start... 

when it finally kicked in i was like woooooooah... its working... and this is the first one, i ate a few more too... and that was while i was driving on a road trip.

i got about a pound of trim i wanna put into some oil... i was thinking about just making a gallon... and if i dont like the strength, i'll re-use the oil on another batch... butter is so difficult.


----------

